# To clean and repaint, where to stop?



## Investigator (Jul 13, 2021)

My B'port clone has been patiently waiting.  My new shop is 'almost' done, and I'm planning on what to do in the very near future. Up front on the list is to get this clone in service.  My original plan was to tear it all down, remove the paint, rebuild with new parts as needed (I know it needs spindle bearings) and stop short of scraping the ways.  Now.......I'm not so sure.

My biggest question is about repainting.  Do I or don't I, and if so to what extent?  

On one hand taking her down to bare cast and repainting to look new sounds like a good thing to do.  I will already have it apart, and will have to clean it up and replace parts anyway, might as well repaint.  On the other hand, stripping all the paint and having to fix the casting smooth then painting is a pretty daunting task.

In my mind my choices come down to 3 options:

tear it down, clean all the swarf, replace parts as needed, move to correct location and reassemble
tear it down, clean the swarf, clean the existing paint of oil/dirt, spot putty paint gouges to make smooth, paint over existing paint, replace parts, move and reassemble
tear it down, clean the swarf, strip to bare casting, body filler, smooth, repaint, replace parts move and assemble
I know I might be happier with #3, but I'm wondering if the extra trouble is worth it.  Then I think to myself, then why paint it at all.

I'm really looking for suggestions and past experience.  Talk me out of or into one of these?

This is what I'm starting with.  Also, FWIW, I have an 8x28 round column mill to use so I'm not without a mill while rebuilding anything.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 13, 2021)

#1 
To me it's all about mechanical function. I don't care how it looks as long as it does an outstanding job.
A pretty machine won't make you a better machinist.
Just 2 cents worth


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jul 13, 2021)

I would just clean it good and rattle can it.


----------



## Technical Ted (Jul 13, 2021)

I always tear my machines down to clean and repair and then just paint it with Rustoleum Smoke Gray and a brush after re-assembly. Function over form.... but, a coat of new paint makes them look a lot nicer and it inspires me to keep it clean!

Ted


----------



## benmychree (Jul 13, 2021)

Option number 2, there is lots of good paint left, just clean the parts with missing paint, add filler, sand all over and repaint, I have done this on many machines, one thing 'tho, spot putty is quits soft and easily nicked up, use bondo first and then sand/shape and touch up with spot putty.
No rattle can paint, no Rustoleum use two part automotive paint for the best job.


----------



## rabler (Jul 13, 2021)

I do repaint my machines when I go through them.   It is just my preference, but if I put the effort in to make it look like a decent machine I'm more likely to value it, take care of it, etc.  It is also a bit easier to clean them up (chips, swarf, coolant, ...) when they have a decent coat of paint on them.  I don't strip them all the way down, just get the grease and loose paint off, and put a coat of paint on.  Then if I look at it and decide I want it to look even better, I'll putty in some of the defects after the first coat and put another coat on.  Often that is done in strategic sections rather than the complete machine.


----------



## hman (Jul 13, 2021)

@Investigator - One possible factor in making your decision is not just "what will please you," but whether or not you plan to sell the mill (and when).  In general, a "pretty" machine will sell better than an ugly one.  So you'll have some kind of (partial) return on your investment in time and materials.  

Speaking for myself only, after a good cleaning, I'd give it enough touch-up paint to protect the metal surfaces, then USE it. YMMV.


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 13, 2021)

It looks fine to me.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jul 14, 2021)

She's your girl , how pretty do you want her  ??.................................


----------



## MrCrankyface (Jul 14, 2021)

Whilst it's a LOT of work to completely clean and repaint a machine, I have never once regretted it.
Having nice looking machines makes it more fun to work with them and easier to keep clean.


----------



## MikeInOr (Jul 14, 2021)

I appreciate a good looking machine and have surreptitiously admired my own work on machines that I stripped and repainted decades ago.  The older I get the more I want to use the machine rather than spend tons of time and effort to make it look pretty.  Of course the older I get the more the projects pile up and the less time I have to really believe that I might actually complete them.

For that mill I would just run it as is.  I don't believe in doing a quickie spray can repaint without doing a proper full strip first... I would lay awake for countless nights with the half hearted repaint job haunting me!


----------



## jwmay (Jul 14, 2021)

It's your call. If painting would make you happier, do the best job you know how. Otherwise that mill will be darn fine after a good scrub. There's nothing wrong with the paint from here.


----------



## sdelivery (Jul 14, 2021)

#1 many of the guys here "over restore" machine TOOLS.
The factory puts a good base coating on and can be difficult to remove.  Which proves it was probably better then most can duplicate. 
If you want to paint the machine I would clean. Clean  sand clean and paint with some good oil base tractor enamel.


----------



## projectnut (Jul 14, 2021)

Another vote for #1.  While a fresh paint job might make it look prettier it won't make it run any better.  With all the time and labor it would take it won't stay shiny if you use it to any extent.  Add to that the disappointment you're going to feel every time it gets a scratch or nick and in my mind it's not really worth it.

The only painting I've done on any of my machines was when a specific part had to be rebuilt.  If it's in an area where it makes it easier to wipe off the oil, swarf, or other crud it gets a coat of paint to make the job easier.  If it's not exposed to a harsh environment it gets cleaned during the rebuild process and reinstalled. 

I didn't buy the machines to look at them or show them off to others.  I bought them to use.  I do clean them up at the end of the day, but that's an old habit that was actually a rule in the shop where I worked.  Now it's more to keep the dogs from tracking crud through the house, and making the next time in the shop more productive since I won't have to clean things up before starting a project.

Here are a few pictures of some of the machines in the shop.  All of them work as they did when new, and none have been repainted.  Note they all have some nicks, scratches, or discolored areas from years of use.  The oldest are over 100 years old.  Several date from the WWII era, and the newest are from the 1980's


----------



## Investigator (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks for all the suggestions folks.  After a good nights sleep, and lots of thought on this, I still don't know what I'll do.  Likely it will be a game time decision when I get it in pieces.
There is a lot to think about and I really do appreciate everyone's input.  More is still welcome as well.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 14, 2021)

benmychree said:


> use two part automotive paint for the best job


When using solvents to clean up oil and grease you sure can tell the quality of paint used as the rag often comes back with paint on it.
Good advise!


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 14, 2021)

The paint on your mill really isn't that bad to begin with, and with a good cleaning it would look
pretty nice.  If it were me, I would spend my time on functional improvements and repairs, and put
it back into service.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 14, 2021)

Investigator said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions folks.  After a good nights sleep, and lots of thought on this, I still don't know what I'll do.  Likely it will be a game time decision when I get it in pieces.
> There is a lot to think about and I really do appreciate everyone's input.  More is still welcome as well.


How's the shop coming along?


----------



## Investigator (Jul 14, 2021)

Janderso said:


> How's the shop coming along?



Is it ever finished?  I've got most everything moved, with the exception of the round column mill and the 12" logan.  I have 120v electricity done throughout.  Still need to wire the 240v  for a radial arm saw, and table saw, and mount the phase converter for the lathe and 'new' mill.
I'm excited.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 14, 2021)

It took a lot of years to give it the character that it has.


----------



## Tipton1965 (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm the odd guy out here because I think you should paint it.  Especially if you are going to break it down and replace worn parts.  I have restored old cars over the years and I love taking something old, tearing it down and making it look new again.  It has to function well and look darn good doing it.  I enjoy painting so maybe that's why I tend to lean that way.


----------



## Investigator (Jul 29, 2021)

My plan seems to be firming up, at least in my mind.  I will be pulling the mill apart, and because I want to make sure I have good function I will be replacing some worn or expected to be worn parts. I expect to replace spindle bearings and one shot lube tubing at a minimum, other parts as needed.  Since I will have it down I think I will clean and spot repair dent/dings/missing paint with filler and then give a decent repaint to bring it to one color scheme.  I'm not planning on a complete strip to bare metal. I think this will save time and aggravation for me, and still present a nice looking machine.


----------



## Investigator (Jul 29, 2021)

only question now is......what color to paint?  LOL

Maybe just some highlights, in Blue/red/whatever like Randy, Maybe solid black?  Or maybe go wild




Or as TubalCain says "ubiquitous grey"


----------



## Larry$ (Jul 29, 2021)

I like a clean neat shop but a proper repaint takes a lot of time and effort that may be best spent on something else. I hate it when someone has failed to do a proper clean & prep before a repaint. Far more work goes into that than the actual paining. 

I recently reworked (not restored!) an old cold saw. Turned into a way longer project than it started out to be. When is it  clean enough? My answer if you are going to repaint is: when a solvent soaked rag doesn't pickup any  grime. Then you need to give the new paint some "tooth" to bond to. Meaning a complete fine sanding. By then you have so much work into it you say time for Bondo. More sanding, then putty the minor spots. Then more sanding. Is this going to be an exhibit machine? Will it take a blue ribbon? Two component paint or rattle can. Time is adding up. 

My cold saw project stopped @ solvent washing, orbital sanding out the dings then rattle can Rust Oleum primer and paint. It won't peel but no blue ribbons. Painting was done while it was apart.   YMMV.


----------



## Tipton1965 (Jul 29, 2021)

Investigator said:


> only question now is......what color to paint?  LOL
> 
> Maybe just some highlights, in Blue/red/whatever like Randy, Maybe solid black?  Or maybe go wild
> 
> ...


My vote is black with grey like this Jet mill.


----------



## Investigator (Jul 29, 2021)

Tipton1965 said:


> My vote is black with grey like this Jet mill.


I've actually had the photo saved on my computer for months considering the colors.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jul 29, 2021)

Navy grey or white have always been my personal faves for machine tools.............................


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 30, 2021)

Personally not a fan of black machines. My mill was black when I bought it. I painted it gray with red highlights. Looks much better now I think.


----------



## davidpbest (Jul 30, 2021)

When I bought my knee mill from Precision Matthews, first thing I did was strip it down and repaint it.  I have high standards that extend beyond how it "functions" and I take pride in my equipment and workmanship standards.  If you want to just get it working, you'll have lots of company in the "hacker" community egging you on.  LOL. 









						Running Blog - PM935 Milling Machine Saga
					

A "baby Bridgeport" mill to replace my trusty RF45 bench top mill.  Updates added daily.




					flic.kr
				




As for paint/color, I used a polyurethane on my lathe that is impregnated with powdered stainless steel and highly recommend it.  It stands up to all the common solvents including Naphtha, Acetone, gasoline, Alcohol, MEK, etc.  This is the product: comes in brush/roller quarts and rattle-cans.   









						Polyurethane Coating
					

The STEEL-IT Polyurethane Coating System features a unique stainless steel leafing pigment, and provides optimum weather-, abrasion-, and corrosion-resistance in general maintenance applications.




					steel-it.com
				





Final color on my lathe - a pleasing warm charcoal grey:


----------



## stupoty (Jul 30, 2021)

Investigator said:


> only question now is......what color to paint?  LOL
> 
> Maybe just some highlights, in Blue/red/whatever like Randy, Maybe solid black?  Or maybe go wild
> 
> ...



If you stubs your toe on that mill , u deserve the jokes 

Stu


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 30, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> When I bought my knee mill from Precision Matthews, first thing I did was strip it down and repaint it.  I have high standards that extend beyond how it "functions" and I take pride in my equipment and workmanship standards.  If you want to just get it working, you'll have lots of company in the "hacker" community egging you on.  LOL.


David, it's obvious that you take a great deal of pride in the work you do, and your machines reflect that fact.  But, ahem, to suggest that those
of us who, for whatever reason, don't paint our machines are hackers is  a bit insulting.


----------



## Larry$ (Jul 30, 2021)

I'm not a fan of black: Shows all the dust, dirt etc. and kills the light. Lighter colors reflect and disperse the light making things easier to see. 
Yellow with purple poke-a-dots would be a great conversation piece but not my thing.


----------



## davidpbest (Jul 30, 2021)

Nogoingback said:


> David, it's obvious that you take a great deal of pride in the work you do, and your machines reflect that fact.  But, ahem, to suggest that those
> of us who, for whatever reason, don't paint our machines are hackers is  a bit insulting.


You're making a connection (between painting a machine and orientation toward craft) where none was intended.  Perhaps you missed the "LOL" in my post.  I didn't mean to insult anyone, and if you took offense, then I apologize.


----------



## Larry$ (Jul 30, 2021)

I "is" a "hacker!" by the above definition. My 2004 Jet mill is still in it's original paint. I keep it "relatively" clean. I'm such a slob that I've never even considered painting it. I'll assume I haven't lost my high standing in the hacker club due to my rattle can paint job on the cold saw. Above all folks, have fun.


----------



## Tmate (Aug 8, 2021)

I guess it's a question of how much precision do you need, and how much of a perfectionist you are.  
If you give it a good exterior cleaning, it should look presentable without a paint job.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 8, 2021)

Whatever you do just don't make it so pretty that you don't want to get it dirty by using it. I had a Triumph TR4 once that we restored and when it got done it didn't get driven nearly as much as when it was a beater. Of course I painted it black and then promptly proceeded to move to Arizona

John


----------



## hman (Aug 8, 2021)

That first scratch or dent is always a heart breaker.


----------



## rb67mustang (Oct 13, 2021)

Janderso said:


> #1
> To me it's all about mechanical function. I don't care how it looks as long as it does an outstanding job.
> A pretty machine won't make you a better machinist.
> Just 2 cents worth


My thoughts & feelings as well. A Biker friend of mine put it this way, "Chrome Don't Get YA Home."


----------



## benmychree (Oct 13, 2021)

Having a machine nicely finished makes it much easier to keep clean.


----------



## davidpbest (Oct 13, 2021)

I strip and reBondo and repaint all equipment from China and Taiwan.  I do so because I take pride in my equipment, it's reflective of my workmanship standards and a reminder to always do the best quality work possible when using the machine.  My customers notice.  And it makes it much easier to keep the equipment clean and functional.


----------



## rabler (Oct 13, 2021)

Well, to be really honest -
A dog would lift his leg to mark the tool as his.  I like to think painting it is a bit more cultured way of taking ownership


----------



## Tipton1965 (Oct 13, 2021)

rb67mustang said:


> "Chrome Don't Get YA Home."


This always got me home!


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 13, 2021)

very sweet looking.  Not my favorite year..
I had a 67 SS hiden headlights, rag top...
But 69 was my favorite after the 67.. I hated the brakes in the 67..  put in an el-camino set of discs.
But mine was a sleeper by comparison... that's just stunning looking at that little bit..
My tongue is hanging out


----------



## Tipton1965 (Oct 13, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> very sweet looking.  Not my favorite year..
> I had a 67 SS hiden headlights, rag top...
> But 69 was my favorite after the 67.. I hated the brakes in the 67..  put in an el-camino set of discs.
> But mine was a sleeper by comparison... that's just stunning looking at that little bit..
> My tongue is hanging out


Thanks!  I built it over about a four year time period.  The car had a five page spread in Chevy high performance magazine back in 2010.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Oct 13, 2021)

Whatever makes us happy should be the goal.  I've restored a bunch of machines, woodworking and metal and use some that only a blind Mother could stand to look at.  Over the years i have only a few rules.  If the machine isn't rare or valuable, first get it in mechanical shape and decide on the cosmetic later ( code for probably never ).  The take it down to bare and redo the whole thing is for the rare and top end machines and mechanical gets as much or more  attention than the cosmetic.  I'll do a full deal on a Wadkin, Robinson, Whitney, Monarch, Smart Brown, Holbrook, etc.  The machine might end up being mediocre if I guess wrong but the risk reward thing appeals more to me than starting with an average quality machine.  Even then my restores are not concours level like a Jack Forsberg or Mark Hennebury but they are better than factory.  I admire those who take machines to another level, providing the mechanical is improved as much as the cosmetic.  I also admire those who do as little as needed and have so much skill it doesn't matter.  I just do whatever I feel the machine deserves and gives me the warm and fuzzies when I use it.  The downside is I spend more time working equipment than I do wood or metal.  Dave


----------



## rb67mustang (Oct 13, 2021)

Tipton1965 said:


> This always got me home!
> View attachment 381980


Yeah, it got you home in style. I love the highly detailed engine compartment.


----------



## Tipton1965 (Oct 13, 2021)

Beckerkumm said:


> I also admire those who do as little as needed and have so much skill it doesn't matter.


I worked with a guy that was like that with his machinist tool box.  Man his tools were a cluttered up mess and really triggered my OCD.  But he was an extremely good machinist and I learned alot from him.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 13, 2021)

I wish mine was running, beautiful job


----------

